# Information.



## smokewood (Sep 1, 2015)

Sometimes it can be difficult finding the right bit advice at the right time if you are in a hurry, therefore I think this thread would be worthwhile.

I came across the following link, It was written by a chap called Cranky Buzzard on the main forum who has kindly given me permission to post it on the UK Forum.  It covers most things.

http://www.crankybuzzard.com/CrankyBuzzardBBQWorkbook001.pdf


----------



## smokeymondays (Sep 2, 2015)

What a great resource, thanks for posting!

...we go through a lot of deviled eggs in our house


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks James for that link to a Bible of information and thank you to Cranky Buzzard for the permission to share it.


----------

